# Guidance About NUST



## magix_tal (May 5, 2013)

does nust offers mbbs like engineering ?
is AMC a school of nust or just is affiliated with it ?


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

AMC offers MBBS. NUST conducts entry test to get into AMC , I dun know about affiliation but you can call AMC part of NUST.


----------



## magix_tal (May 5, 2013)

means its nothing like engg.  AMC is a separate institute nt a school of nust  . i really wanted to join nust but i heard it does offer mbbs so just confirmed ..

- - - Updated - - -

and does nust offer any other degree in medicine like applied sciences ? 
i'm realy confused now


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

magix_tal said:


> means its nothing like engg.  AMC is a separate institute nt a school of nust  . i really wanted to join nust but i heard it does offer mbbs so just confirmed ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


AMC is affiliated with NUST, you'll study in AMC and will get the degree of NUST (MBBS/BDS). But if you want to study specifically in NUST's school then you can join applied biosciences program.
Entrance test season is started. NET-1's registration is closed. For Net-2, reg will start from 15th of May.
Is it clear? If not, then tell me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## magix_tal (May 5, 2013)

aye aye captain its clear 
but i have some more questions . for joining nust applied biosciences programs , is net enough , i mean one has to take entrance exam only once n it'll be for both amc n nust applied programs ?
secondly , what's pc cadet ? and what are my chances of getting admitted in amc as i have no link with army , and i scored 94% in metric and 81% in intermediate ?
and how many seats are there for civilians ?
and sorry if my questions are silly but i don't have much info :-/

- - - Updated - - -

and will there be any entrance exam for army medical college in september ?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

magix_tal said:


> aye aye captain its clear
> but i have some more questions . for joining nust applied biosciences programs , is net enough , i mean one has to take entrance exam only once n it'll be for both amc n nust applied programs ?
> secondly , what's pc cadet ? and what are my chances of getting admitted in amc as i have no link with army , and i scored 94% in metric and 81% in intermediate ?
> and how many seats are there for civilians ?
> ...


1- Yeah NET is enough for joining Applied Biosciences, its merit is significantly low. The only thing you have to do is that, choose both options while registering for NET. That is MBBS/BDS & App. Bio. Sc.

2- PC Cadets are those who are selected on quota basis, quota for Army Serving/Army Retired/Air Force Sheheed or Retired/Defence Paid (not confirmed about Navy). Altogether there are 60-70 seats 60% for army serving and 40% for others. Paying Cadets have to serve at least 3 years in army after completion of the course.

3- Sorry to say but your chances are not much high, but by scoring very high percentage in NET you can get admission.

4- Open merit (NUST Cadets) is for all, only merit matters. No priority for army personnel over civilians, all are equal.

5- Yeah, there is a test for the Government Medical Colleges of Punjab in September (but not for AMC this year) conducted by UHS Lahore.


Got more confusion??? Ask me 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## magix_tal (May 5, 2013)

means i'll take the exam as a nust cadet ?
that would probably be because of my less percentage in fsc  how much i need to score in NET for my survival ?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

magix_tal said:


> means i'll take the exam as a nust cadet ?
> that would probably be because of my less percentage in fsc  how much i need to score in NET for my survival ?


Dude you have to score at least 185+. The reason for very high merit is that, "One college, 100-200 seats, toppers of whole country". If you even calculate the students with 1000+ marks then they may be 50-60. If you are a male or female?  (i cant understand from your i.d) 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## magix_tal (May 5, 2013)

but still if i work hard n my luck favours me , i might have a chance as NET has 50% weightage , u never know , aha ! le me , motivating myself  
thank you so so much for guiding me you were a great help to me


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

magix_tal said:


> but still if i work hard n my luck favours me , i might have a chance as NET has 50% weightage , u never know , aha ! le me , motivating myself
> thank you so so much for guiding me you were a great help to me


Best of Luck...!!! If you are male, then you can also apply as medical cadet. Its also a good choice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anony (May 5, 2013)

i read that for NET prep you have to study from FSc books, from medstudentz that is. I do not know much about anything so forgive my ignorance, but what is FSc? Does that mean i have to study from Punjab board books? do you guys have separate books for Lahore, Rawalpindi etc? Or do i have to buy Federal board books? i am in Karachi, doing intermediate, and i really want to apply, and succeed, at AMC. please guide me.


----------



## cutedoll (May 7, 2013)

I have got 94% in matric and 93% in fsc part 1.I have given net.1 and secured 182 marks.Are there any chances for admission to nust?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

cutedoll said:


> I have got 94% in matric and 93% in fsc part 1.I have given net.1 and secured 182 marks.Are there any chances for admission to nust?


You have very very bright chances... :thumbup: with overall 93% in FSC. Good Luck... Do you prefer AMC over the Gov. Medical Colleges, like K.E or not?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Anony said:


> i read that for NET prep you have to study from FSc books, from medstudentz that is. I do not know much about anything so forgive my ignorance, but what is FSc? Does that mean i have to study from Punjab board books? do you guys have separate books for Lahore, Rawalpindi etc? Or do i have to buy Federal board books? i am in Karachi, doing intermediate, and i really want to apply, and succeed, at AMC. please guide me.


Yes you have to study from "Punjab Text Book Board's" books for FSc. They are same all over Punjab.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cutedoll (May 7, 2013)

No,if i get admission in gov.medical colleges lime K.E then i will definitely prefer K.E.I have also applied for agha khan medical college


----------



## magix_tal (May 5, 2013)

thank you for the best wishes =)
no i'm a female can'nt apply as a medical cadet ..


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

cutedoll said:


> No,if i get admission in gov.medical colleges lime K.E then i will definitely prefer K.E.I have also applied for agha khan medical college


Best wishes for you. InshAllah you'll get admission in K.E. You are good 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## magix_tal (May 5, 2013)

one more thing , if we are eligible for CNIC , can we still apply by b form in AMC?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

magix_tal said:


> one more thing , if we are eligible for CNIC , can we still apply by b form in AMC?


yeah of-course, cnic isn't compulsory... form b is enough.


----------



## anon336 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Entry Test*

i want to ask i have got 94 % marks in metric and 83% in HSSC how much marks i need to get into amc through nust.


----------



## cygnet (Jul 14, 2014)

i want to ask that what is the minimum aggregate required for applied biosciences in NUST?


----------

